# Gunshots heard on broadcast in Nationals/Padres game + fans run into dugout for safety



## Paco Dennis (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Buckeye (Jul 18, 2021)

Shots were outside the stadium.  Several people with gunshot wounds.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 18, 2021)

Pretty awful.   Even in canada we seem to now have random gun violence


----------



## Irwin (Jul 18, 2021)

There have always been rain delays. Now they have shooting delays.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 18, 2021)

Was this in San Diego?


----------



## jerry old (Jul 18, 2021)

When I go to Dallas, i have my pistol within easy reach.
It is a sorry state of affairs when we are no longer safe on the  streets of our large cities, small cities too apparentlyl


----------

